# Wanted: Lobdell Seatpost 3/4" Diameter



## fordmike65 (May 9, 2016)

Looking for a seatpost like these with a 3/4" post. I have a 13/16" for trade of you're looking for one. Mike


----------



## bikeyard (May 13, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-Hori...719182?hash=item464dc8d94e:g:VK4AAOSwlfxXHBhc

doesn't list the diameter


----------



## z-bikes (May 13, 2016)

I have one but don't know the diameter. I'll measure it and get back to you or you can email me @ zaj@iname.com


----------



## fordmike65 (May 13, 2016)

bikeyard said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-Hori...719182?hash=item464dc8d94e:g:VK4AAOSwlfxXHBhc
> 
> doesn't list the diameter




Thanks for the link, but looks to be 13/16".


----------



## JAF/CO (May 13, 2016)

Mike
What is the 3/4 post for


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (May 13, 2016)

I thought they only made 5/8 and 13/16.


----------



## z-bikes (May 13, 2016)

Sorry. Thought I had 2, could only find 1 and it was 13/16"


----------



## fordmike65 (May 13, 2016)

z-bikes said:


> Sorry. Thought I had 2, could only find 1 and it was 13/16"




No problemo. Thanks for checking


----------



## JAF/CO (May 13, 2016)

JAF/CO said:


> Mike
> What is the 3/4 post for
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Mike ??????? What bike is this for 
If you are sure you need a 3/4 post
I will make you one $75


----------



## fordmike65 (May 13, 2016)

JAF/CO said:


> Mike ??????? What bike is this for
> If you are sure you need a 3/4 post
> I will make you one $75




Colson. I believe John made a few, but would really like an original if possible. If not, you'll be hearing from me soon. Thanks Jim!


----------



## zephyrblau (May 17, 2016)

Mike; 
I *know* I have a spare that *isn't* 13/16, but won't be able to pull dimensions until next week. 
HTH 
jerry


----------



## zephyrblau (May 26, 2016)

Mike;
I am mistaken. I knew I had 2 of these & assumed the reason I'm not using this one on the Shelby is because of the diameter. (it's because of the length)
too bad too... it's already been chromed & even has the correct mount hardware.
my apologies for the confusion.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 27, 2016)

zephyrblau said:


> Mike;
> I am mistaken. I knew I had 2 of these & assumed the reason I'm not using this one on the Shelby is because of the diameter. (it's because of the length)
> too bad too... it's already been chromed & even has the correct mount hardware.
> my apologies for the confusion.
> ...




No problem. Thanks for checking!

Still looking!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 21, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 27, 2016)

Bump it up!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 6, 2016)

Bump


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 16, 2016)

Will also take a 5/8" post if I can't find a 3/4".


----------



## aasmitty757 (Oct 23, 2016)

email sent


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 23, 2017)

Bump


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 17, 2017)

BUMP


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 8, 2018)

Bump it!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 24, 2018)

Still looking....


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 11, 2018)

BUMPARINO


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 12, 2018)

Bump


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 23, 2018)

Still looking...


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 17, 2018)

Still in need...


----------



## then8j (Sep 17, 2018)

What exactly do you need again? 5/8, 3/4, or 13/16.?


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 17, 2018)

3/4"


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 1, 2018)

Bumparino


----------

